
GIPHY meets SOUNDTRACK - mfgmk
https://glossyhooks.com
======
mfgmk
Built this GIPHY/MUSIC mashup several weeks ago with a bunch of support from
all the artists that are on there. Anywho, if you want to take a break from
all the trumpanzees vs. libtards madness that's surrounding today's headlines
and this site tickles your fancy and/or provides some sort of entertaining
escapism, I'd greatly appreciate the casual upvote =)

